# World's Ugliest Cat (and stupidest breeder!)



## NinaPeas (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh...my...god...


----------



## herptrader (Mar 1, 2006)

Do they make good feeder animals for your snakes?

I always thought fur added valuable roughage.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 1, 2006)

I wonder if other animals look at hairless apes/monkeys and think the same thing?


----------



## Gerry (Mar 1, 2006)

hehe... I like em... but then again I like anything thats remotely odd


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 1, 2006)

It makes me wonder why people breed furless animals....beauty is in the eye of the beholder i spose !!


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 1, 2006)

I think they would be waaaaaaaaaay too expensive to feed to snakes


----------



## junglemad (Mar 1, 2006)

they look like lamb's brains!!

they also look as though they would fit in a snake quite nicely


----------



## junglemad (Mar 1, 2006)

like really wrong Yodas


----------



## swampie (Mar 1, 2006)

Freaky !


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 1, 2006)

nina........ why is the breeder stupid ?


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 1, 2006)

Why on earth would you want to breed such an ugly animal!! And one that would probably burn to a crisp as soon as it went outside. 

You know what most cat breeders are like, they are freaky, just look at my grandma hehe


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 1, 2006)

actually...they are probably like most snake breeders :shock:


----------



## Gerry (Mar 1, 2006)

exactly..... beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I know for a fact most people think im insane for liking reptiles


----------



## ad (Mar 1, 2006)

look like steamed dim sims to me.


----------



## junglemad (Mar 1, 2006)

i bet they are easier to breed than Diamond Pythons....like you'd need to cool those freaks


----------



## Saz (Mar 1, 2006)

They look like they've been soaking WAY too long in the tub!!


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 1, 2006)

They are ugly but cute in a way.


----------



## KathandStu (Mar 1, 2006)

Yuck! Ugly ugly ugly! *Shudder* Gross. Though at least you wouldn't have to worry about them shedding on your couch!


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 1, 2006)

or coughing up fur balls !!


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 1, 2006)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! I just got The Call, my baby Bredli is ready to pick up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## herptrader (Mar 1, 2006)

ad said:


> look like steamed dim sims to me.



Probably taste just as good.


----------



## SnakesRUs (Mar 1, 2006)

Thats a face not even a MOTHER could love.


----------



## OdessaStud (Mar 1, 2006)

I think they are beautifull but i breed hairless mice and have a hairless dog and desperatly want a hairless cat so maybe we all a bit touched in our own way...lol


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 1, 2006)

btw Herptrader, what is a Pinkie Pump??


----------



## herptrader (Mar 1, 2006)

NinaPeas said:


> by the way Herptrader, what is a Pinkie Pump??


I will take this up as a separate thread.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Mar 1, 2006)

the last 2 pics are dogs arnt they?


----------



## deathinfire (Mar 1, 2006)

OMG! super sized pinkies!


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 1, 2006)

Lol Good one deathinfire


----------



## Tristis (Mar 1, 2006)

the gilette cat is the grand father of my cat bob.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 1, 2006)

ad reckons


> look like steamed dim sims to me.


that last kitten pic looks more like some sort of walnut


----------



## hugsta (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't think my snakes would even touch them they are so ugly. LOL


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 1, 2006)

They look a bit like Gremlins :shock: The breeder must have fed 'em after midnight!! :shock:


----------



## Hickson (Mar 2, 2006)

World's Ugliest Dog


----------



## KathandStu (Mar 2, 2006)

And yes..now I have seen something uglier than those cats. That dog looks like devil spawn!


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 2, 2006)

Why has that dog always got it's foot in it's mouth?

And would you really want that on your bed? :shock:


----------



## herptrader (Mar 2, 2006)

Truely butt ugly Hix!

That is a mutt I would not even consider feeding to my serpents. It looks like one of those nude cats was crossed with a lab rat that was formerly involved in radiation experiments.


----------



## Hickson (Mar 2, 2006)

NinaPeas said:


> Why has that dog always got it's foot in it's mouth?



Not sure about the foot - maybe he used one of his claws to clean what's left of his teeth?

Unfortunately, Sam - that's his name - passed away last November. I don't know if he left any progeny behind, but I hope not. 



HIx


----------



## hugsta (Mar 2, 2006)

Your one sick puppy Hix, to post picks of devil spawn like that.


----------



## Rennie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUICK! Get out the holy water and crucifix! :evil:


----------



## Hickson (Mar 3, 2006)

hugsta said:


> Your one sick puppy Hix, to post picks of devil spawn like that.



He's not devil spawn, he's just misunderstood!

And the rumour that he died because he finally looked in a mirror and had a triple coronary is just not true.

Sam has his own website at http://samugliestdog.com

And Sam did leave offspring - a male named Peewee (AKA Son of Sam).









Hix


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 3, 2006)

the cats look like lil bunyips 2 me :lol: and that devil dog would do good in a horror movie :lol:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 3, 2006)

What the hell is wrong with some people


----------



## Hickson (Mar 3, 2006)

Another ugly cat









Hix


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 3, 2006)

yuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 3, 2006)

Aww those bald kitties are cuute!


----------



## reptililian (Mar 3, 2006)

I think that dog would have been beautiful until someone attacked it with photoshop to get reactions. EVERY creature is beautiful if it is capable of love. And before the storms of protest begin, yes I believe my snakes are capable of love. Otherwise, by my logic, they would be ugly!!


----------



## redline (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow they r nice lol.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 3, 2006)

reptililian: what pic has been photoshopped??


----------



## reptililian (Mar 3, 2006)

I was hoping the devil-dog was! 

Just trying to stick up for the uglies. We must put on a united front!


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 3, 2006)

They are all ugly, but kinda cute in a way, except for that dog Sam, he is just truely ugly, and scary!!


----------



## Hickson (Mar 3, 2006)

NinaPeas said:


> They are all ugly, but kinda cute in a way, except for that dog Sam, he is just truely ugly, and scary!!


He was three time champion at the Ugliest Dog competition in the States, and undefeated when he croaked.

Mind you, in those photos he looks like decomposition has already taken hold.



Hix


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## Kris (Mar 25, 2006)

oh pmfsl


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 25, 2006)

NinaPeas said:


> They are all ugly, but kinda cute in a way, except for that dog Sam, he is just truely ugly, and scary!!



Doesnt the word "cute" mean "interesting, but ugly"?


----------



## Kris (Mar 25, 2006)

It surely does Sir Carson  (feel free to edit that Mr Mod )


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 25, 2006)

That poor dog, I thinik sometimes the phrase Cruel to be kind plays a big part in there breeding, I think I would have put that dog and the half hairy cat down.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

:lol: thats one ugly shaved pussy :lol: :lol:


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 28, 2006)

speaking of ugly and stupid.........


----------



## Rennie (Mar 28, 2006)

Good call purple! :lol:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 28, 2006)

my eyes!! they are burning!!!


----------



## alby (Mar 28, 2006)

they look like them little balls u get in short soup at a chinese retaurant


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 28, 2006)

hahaha ewwww! Thats gross!!!


----------



## alby (Mar 28, 2006)

hahah well they do nina dont u think :wink:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 28, 2006)

they look like many things..


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 28, 2006)

alby said:


> they look like them little balls u get in short soup at a chinese retaurant



excuse the ignorance but what is 'short soup' and does that then imply that you can get 'long soup'?


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Mar 28, 2006)

i have a passionate hate for cats but man those cats are awesome  but then i think i relate to gerry in the way of liking anything thats freakish


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 29, 2006)

nathanbrisvegas said:


> but then i think i relate to gerry in the way of liking anything thats freakish


Perhaps i should give you my sisters number !! :wink:


----------

